
Colossus: Face to Face with the First Electronic Computer - szczys
http://hackaday.com/2016/08/23/colossus-face-to-face-with-the-first-electronic-computer/
======
RachelF
Here's a great video on Colossus. The interesting fact is that Tommy Flowers
had to build it with his own money, as the government wouldn't pay for it
initially.

[https://youtu.be/TPvqy9tldoo](https://youtu.be/TPvqy9tldoo)

